# My Recovery.



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm very happy and kinda sad to be leaving this place. Life must go on.

My Story: September 5th, 2015. My parents had just left for work and I was home alone so, as a "normal" teenager would do I smoked some dank. Not long after this I began to feel quite uneasy, unpleasant, and very ill. I was watching television when this immense fear kicked over me. I could hear the tv in the back of my head and everything was wrong. I walked outside and tried to walk to my Aunts house and she wasn't home. I came back and tried to fall asleep which I did. Only to awake in a nightmare. I lost all sense of self and had NO emotions. I tried to wait it out but things got continuely worse. It was like I was dying. The following friday I went to my friends house and I fell asleep quite early. This lead me to awake only a few hours later having another panic attack. I went home that night and I couldn't stop crying to my mom. A few weeks later I went to my doctor and I was prescribed Paxil. This is what mostly helped me but what else helped me was time and acceptance. I'm still not 100% satisfied with my emotions but they'll be up and running in no time. If you need a helping hand please PM me. You can also email me at [email protected]

I have a life to go live, and so do you.

Much love, Stephen McCormick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm glad to see you've mostly recovered, please go enjoy life, there's so much out there to see and do. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Jeff. I haven't talked to much of you on here but you all seem like sweet wonderful people. I wish everyone else a speedy recovery. I also wanna thank sunjet for the advice!


----------

